# hot spot/lick granuloma



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

My dog has recently started to lick himself constantly while in his crate. I have been more busy these past few weeks, and I wonder if the stress of being alone has caused him to lick so much.

I've noticed it has taken off some hair, and it is like a blister. I tried using ointment, gold bond, some bandage, but the dog keeps licking away.

What is the best way I can get the hotspot/lick granuloma sore treated and left alone?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We had this happen with on of our old AmBulldogs. First wash it really good with warm water, our vet said a warm water compress for a few minutes. Then we used bag balm, it has antiseptic in it that helps it from getting infected. Benidryl will help with the itchies too. Not sure where the hot spot is but you may need a cone for a few days if you can't be with your dog all day. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Elizabethan collar, chlor hex wash, steroids and AB's.

I hate freaking lick sores! they scar and are hard to stop the dog from doing it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dist off it is from a lack of exercise so when you are home you have to really tire him out. Next you can try giving him a Kong's stuffed with food (then freeze them) or raw marrow bones or something to do while crated. 
Next treat them with Nu-stock, you can find it at many feed stores or online just do a search on it.
If they are really bad put a E cone on him while they heal up.

The main thing is he is not getting enough exercise so go work your boy 

I am trying to clear them up on Typhoon since I got her back. They are a pain in the rear but after 4 weeks they are looking better.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha got hot spots when I started going back to school - we got an Oatmeal based shampoo for her and also got some Bendryl Cream (this stuff is really thin, so if you rub it in good then she doesn't lick it off) in fact the cream really helps with the licking -


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

do you guys think that bitter apple spray will help prevent licking? im trying to avoid e-collars


----------

